

Poor manners in Angular issues tab - andrea_s
https://github.com/angular/angular.js/issues/2387

======
phlyingpenguin
I'm not sure I see it? Igor goes off on a humorous tangent about how browsers
are awful (according to his knowledge at the time) and later fully owns up to
being incorrect. The colorful language isn't directed at the issuer so what's
the problem? I'm impressed at the admission of failure!

[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/issues/2387#issuecomme...](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/issues/2387#issuecomment-35861783)

------
general_failure
What's the problem? Igor responded very nicely. If anything kudos to him.

